# PCA GA at Disney



## Mushroom

The 2009 PCA General Assembly will meet at Disney World.

Why on earth would that be appropriate?

Perhaps we can schedule it to coincide with Gay Pride Day there.

At least Sproul won't have to travel far.


----------



## toddpedlar

That's just about the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard. Why the PCA can't be sensible (and make GA affordable for REs!) and hold it at a college campus like the OPC does? It really is a shame. I never went to a GA, since we felt on session that a thousand or fifteen hundred or so $ for our pastor to go was money enough.


----------



## Seb

You have to take it a little easy on Disney as far as the Gay Day activities go. 

I don't like those days and pray that they would end, but Disney doesn't sponsor, nor endorse them. They are organized outside of Disney the company itself.

Disney DOES sponsor some Christian activities like the Night of Joy that most people never hear about.

Don't get me wrong-- Disney does do some bad, but they are portrayed worse than they really are in some Christian circles.

But I don't know how appropriate a GA would be. And I can't think of where they could have it on the Disney properties. They don't have a lot of assembly type buildings there.


----------



## matt01

toddpedlar said:


> we felt on session that a thousand or fifteen hundred or so $ for our pastor to go was money enough.



It is unfortunate that some would not be able to attend due to the cost. Your session probably made the wise decision to not attend.


----------



## toddpedlar

sans nom said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> 
> we felt on session that a thousand or fifteen hundred or so $ for our pastor to go was money enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is unfortunate that some would not be able to attend due to the cost. Your session probably made the wise decision to not attend.
Click to expand...


I suspect this is the case for MOST PCA churches, not just ours...


----------



## Ivan

Well, I know the Southern Baptist Convention won't be meeting there!


----------



## JonathanHunt

I cannot see how it is appropriate in any way. It saddens me. Not so much that 'Disney is bad' but that it is associating a solemn assembly with triviality. But - it is none of my business. I am sure plenty within the PCA will make some noise over this.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Either doing what the OPC and RPCNA does and meeting on a College Campus or doing what we do in the ARP, have a purpose built Conference Center for our annual meeting, is a much more sensible and fair option than the flat out extravagance that the PCA seems to be putting on.


----------



## govols

Ivan said:


> Well, I know the Southern Baptist Convention won't be meeting there!



Too funny!


----------



## py3ak

Do families of elders normally go to GA?


----------



## Scott1

py3ak said:


> Do families of elders normally go to GA?



Last year, one of our two GA delegates (teaching elders) brought his wife. The teaching elder attended and there were separate programs and activities for his wife, who also attended.


----------



## Scott1

I'm seeing on the GA web site many "locations TBA" (to be determined)- 

Are we certain it will be on the Disney World grounds?

Let me also add that, at present, about 1 out of every 7 members of the PCA resides in Florida. Locations of GA tend to be chosen for convenience of travel as that factor seems to greatly affect attendance.


----------



## Mushroom

I won't mind it so much if I get to see RC in a pair of MM ears singing, "M-I-C...K-E-Y.....M-O-U-S-E!"

I should have said that I had only heard this, but it was at church from a guy who knows a few folks closely involved with GA, that he'd heard it from them.

Perhaps it was only speculation, and if so I apologize for spreading false info, but it was not presented to me as rumor, but fact, and the man is an ordained PCA Deacon.

If this is something not yet set in stone, my hope is that it is rejected out of hand.


----------



## govols

Brad said:


> I won't mind it so much if I get to see RC in a pair of MM ears singing, "M-I-C...K-E-Y.....M-O-U-S-E!"
> 
> I should have said that I had only heard this, but it was at church from a guy who knows a few folks closely involved with GA, that he'd heard it from them, and wondering if he could make elder by then so his family could go..... Gotta love my PCA.
> 
> Perhaps it was only speculation, and if so I apologize for spreading false info, but it was not presented to me as rumor, but fact, and the man is an ordained PCA Deacon.
> 
> If this is something not yet set in stone, my hope is that it is rejected out of hand.



You can always sing "C-A-L...V-I-N .... R-U-L-E-S!"


----------



## jwithnell

To be charitable, how do we know they are meeting at Disney? Orlando is a pretty good sized town, and the PCA administrative site only says that they are meeting in Orlando. Orlando has to be cheaper than say New York or San Francisco ....


----------



## jonmo

I don't know how reliable this website is but it is a PCA church and states:

"Next year's GA will meet in the Coronado hotel in Walt Disney World in Orlando."

Summary Report on the 36th General Assembly of the PCA


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Here is the Coronado site on WDW...


----------



## ericfromcowtown

*Too Many Queens in the Magic Kingdom*

My wife and I had the misfortune of showing up at Disneyland last fall and discovering that it was "Gay Days." We still went, and it perhaps wasn't as bad as some could imagine, but needless to say we found it inappropriate. When I investigated later, I found that it was not endorsed or acknowledged by Disney at all, but was set up by the participants themselves. There isn't much that Disney could do to stop it, even if they wanted to.


----------



## Mushroom

ericfromcowtown said:


> My wife and I had the misfortune of showing up at Disneyland last fall and discovering that it was "Gay Days." We still went, and it perhaps wasn't as bad as some could imagine, but needless to say we found it inappropriate. When I investigated later, I found that it was not endorsed or acknowledged by Disney at all, but was set up by the participants themselves. There isn't much that Disney could do to stop it, even if they wanted to.


Yeah, that's what we were told by a rep when we were planning a Disney vacation back in '02. But the rep did not want to even tell us the dates of the thing so we could schedule around it. After some serious haranging, the guy finally coughed it up, but for some reason sure didn't want to.


----------



## jwithnell

OK, now I'm depressed. Mickey for moderator?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Brad said:


> ericfromcowtown said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and I had the misfortune of showing up at Disneyland last fall and discovering that it was "Gay Days." We still went, and it perhaps wasn't as bad as some could imagine, but needless to say we found it inappropriate. When I investigated later, I found that it was not endorsed or acknowledged by Disney at all, but was set up by the participants themselves. There isn't much that Disney could do to stop it, even if they wanted to.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's what we were told by a rep when we were planning a Disney vacation back in '02. But the rep did not want to even tell us the dates of the thing so we could schedule around it. After some serious haranging, the guy finally coughed it up, but for some reason sure didn't want to.
Click to expand...


I imagine that they would have some legal troubles if they actively told you when an event was taking place.


----------



## ericfromcowtown

Brad said:


> ericfromcowtown said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and I had the misfortune of showing up at Disneyland last fall and discovering that it was "Gay Days." We still went, and it perhaps wasn't as bad as some could imagine, but needless to say we found it inappropriate. When I investigated later, I found that it was not endorsed or acknowledged by Disney at all, but was set up by the participants themselves. There isn't much that Disney could do to stop it, even if they wanted to.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's what we were told by a rep when we were planning a Disney vacation back in '02. But the rep did not want to even tell us the dates of the thing so we could schedule around it. After some serious haranging, the guy finally coughed it up, but for some reason sure didn't want to.
Click to expand...


He probably didn't want to acknowledge it, lest it seem that the Disney Corporation was giving it's stamp of approval. 

No one informed us until we got to our hotel, and one of the hotel staff gave us a 'heads up.' As we were 2000 or so kilometres from home, we couldn't afford to be flexible. It was either go, and hold our nose, or don't go at all. We decided to go, and we didn't let it ruin our day.

Of course, one discovers such worldliness outside of Disney. Wasn't it the OPC who held their assembly on a "Christian" campus only to find our that some "homosexual Christians" were also holding their convention at the same time and place?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Yes and that was this Summer.


----------



## KenPierce

I have been shouting from the rooftops for years that we ought to go to a college campus like every other denomination our size (CRC, RCA). GA is goign to collapse under its own weight: not only cost, but size.

The sad thing is taht all that $$$ is $$$ not being deployed in missions or ministry. LAst year, with splitting a room and driving to Dallas, GA still cost our church about $1200 --and i eat very moderately.

It is NOT a deliberative body, unlike the OPC or ARP. It really fits Disney well: it's artificial and imagineered reality.

Many are dissatisfied, and this tends to be irrespective of whether one is on the right or the left --but we are not the powers that be. All we are told is why it can't work to go to Wheaton or Calvin or some other moderately large Christian college.

One day it will cease surreptitiously (instead of a planned transition), because:

a.) Presbyteries won't be interested or able to handle the logistics.
b.) churches won't foot the bill or sponsor it (yes, it is subsidized by local churches)
c.) travel and convention costs will become too high.

ANd then maybe we'll devise a better system: a delegated, deliberative, and inexpensive body.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian




----------



## Mushroom

Maybe for 2010 we can shoot for Las Vegas. Sproul as Elvis would look pretty cool.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

2011 in Atlantic City...


----------



## Gage Browning

Brad said:


> I won't mind it so much if I get to see RC in a pair of MM ears singing, "M-I-C...K-E-Y.....M-O-U-S-E!"



I'm wondering if we should see RC there at all...as much as I love RC, he is the pastor of a non-PCA church.
How is he still involved with the PCA?


----------



## toddpedlar

sure... opening worship with Wayne Newton? Interpretive dance by Torvill and Dean?


----------



## Mushroom

Gage Browning said:


> Brad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't mind it so much if I get to see RC in a pair of MM ears singing, "M-I-C...K-E-Y.....M-O-U-S-E!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if we should see RC there at all...as much as I love RC, he is the pastor of a non-PCA church.
> How is he still involved with the PCA?
Click to expand...

Still an ordained TE in the PCA. But maybe we won't, I just love RC so much I can't help teasing about him.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

*Calling Bawb*

I know it's , but this practically screams for one of Bawb's photoshopped masterpieces. 




> Sproul as Elvis would look pretty cool.


----------



## toddpedlar

Joshua said:


> Just MHO, but all the speculation should stop until the entirety of details surrounding the reason and rhyme of the locale is known. We're talking about a denomination that is composed of many (albeit not all) godly and Reformed Pastors. Let's just hold off.



I'm not sure that anything that the PCA would offer would serve as a "good reason" to hold a GA at Disney World. I agree that until it is officially announced, we probably should hold off on discussion - but discussion of the propriety of the perennial problem of wildly expensive GA accomodations and such is not beyond reason or outside the bounds of appropriate discussion.


----------



## Mushroom

According to the GA website I find, this is apparently a done deal. pass out the Mickey Ear hats.

This is a sad joke. OK, PCA Elders and Brothers, anybody got a sound reason for making a mockery of our denomination like this? Does anybody expect decisions from the Enchanted Kingdom to be taken seriously? Shouldn't we vacation with our families on our own dime and our own time?


----------



## ericfromcowtown

Brad said:


> According to the GA website I find, this is apparently a done deal. pass out the Mickey Ear hats.
> 
> This is a sad joke. OK, PCA Elders and Brothers, anybody got a sound reason for making a mockery of our denomination like this? Does anybody expect decisions from the Enchanted Kingdom to be taken seriously? Shouldn't we vacation with our families on our own dime and our own time?



Do you have a link to where Disney World is the location? All I see on the GA website is that it is to take place in Orlando. There's more to Orlando than Mickey.


----------



## Mushroom

ericfromcowtown said:


> Brad said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the GA website I find, this is apparently a done deal. pass out the Mickey Ear hats.
> 
> This is a sad joke. OK, PCA Elders and Brothers, anybody got a sound reason for making a mockery of our denomination like this? Does anybody expect decisions from the Enchanted Kingdom to be taken seriously? Shouldn't we vacation with our families on our own dime and our own time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link to where Disney World is the location? All I see on the GA website is that it is to take place in Orlando. There's more to Orlando than Mickey.
Click to expand...

See post #16.


----------



## ericfromcowtown

Brad said:


> ericfromcowtown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brad said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the GA website I find, this is apparently a done deal. pass out the Mickey Ear hats.
> 
> This is a sad joke. OK, PCA Elders and Brothers, anybody got a sound reason for making a mockery of our denomination like this? Does anybody expect decisions from the Enchanted Kingdom to be taken seriously? Shouldn't we vacation with our families on our own dime and our own time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link to where Disney World is the location? All I see on the GA website is that it is to take place in Orlando. There's more to Orlando than Mickey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See post #16.
Click to expand...


That's not the GA website. The GA website only says that it will be in Orlando, but offers no details. I'd hold off on picking up stones until you have something official.


----------



## SolaGratia

I did not know Mickey Mouse was Reformed!


----------



## Mushroom

ericfromcowtown said:


> Brad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ericfromcowtown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link to where Disney World is the location? All I see on the GA website is that it is to take place in Orlando. There's more to Orlando than Mickey.
> 
> 
> 
> See post #16.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the GA website. The GA website only says that it will be in Orlando, but offers no details. I'd hold off on picking up stones until you have something official.
Click to expand...

Brother, would a TE lie about this on a PCA Church website? Or just make it up?

You might say it could be an error, but I'll give the TE the benefit of the doubt that he wouldn't post something he didn't actually know. The man who first mentioned this to me said it was to be on WDW property, so I have no reason to doubt that.

But perhaps someone here on PB with better knowledge of these things can help us out. Anybody?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

I am not PCA but is there anything one could do to file protest against the choice (if it be the place)?


----------



## ericfromcowtown

Brad said:


> You might say it could be an error, but I'll give the TE the benefit of the doubt that he wouldn't post something he didn't actually know. The man who first mentioned this to me said it was to be on WDW property, so I have no reason to doubt that.



I just wanted to clarify your statement. By referring to the GA website, some might have assumed that you were referring to the official PCA general assembly website (http://http://www.pcaac.org/GeneralAssembly.htm) which so far only lists Orlando as the location.

Although I have no reason to disbelieve your sources, I second Joshua's suggestion that we all take a deep breath and wait until we have something more concrete to talk about.


----------



## Romans922

I'm not going to argue or whatever.

But I have a question about this whole process. I know the administration committee handles it.

A few years before each GA, why doesn't the GA get a list of presbyteries who have volunteered to host GA (in their particular cities, and where the GA would be held) and then put it to a vote before the Assembly. Instead of a committee choosing, the GA is deciding. And debate could take place, like if it was Orlando, someone could step up and say that this will be too expensive for RE's and churches to send someone too. We need something cheaper. 

So why not put it to a vote before GA, so people won't complain so much.


----------



## Galatians220

Brad said:


> Maybe for 2010 we can shoot for Las Vegas. Sproul as Elvis would look pretty cool.


 








He sure would! It wouldn't be a "ginormous" stretch!   

Margaret


----------



## Mushroom

When the US Gov't was deciding upon a site to house the branches of the federal gov't, part of the criteria was that it be a place that would evoke respect and honor, and what is now the District of Columbia was selected in part because of its natural beauty and historical significance. They have worked hard since then to usurp that respect and honor, but that was the original intent.

The PCA apparently holds no such desire to evoke respect and honor, they just want a fun place for the participants.

It amazes me that there were so few men on the committee deciding this to whom it struck as inappropriate that the suggestion would pass.

Perhaps after it is all over we will be known as the "Disney Denomination". Ugh.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Take a trip to Bonclarken and you'll see why the ARP has been around for so long.


(at least that is what they tell me about the place...)


----------



## ModernPuritan?

Oh my goodnes- help! i saw a sinner today, i did i did!



I got up and looked in the mirror!


----------



## Ivan

Galatians220 said:


>



Wow! They could be twins!


----------



## KMK

Is Sproul PCA? I thought he was independant...


----------



## Ivan

KMK said:


> Is Sproul PCA? I thought he was independant...



Read post 30.


----------



## MrMerlin777

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Take a trip to Bonclarken and you'll see why the ARP has been around for so long.
> 
> 
> (at least that is what they tell me about the place...)




Bonclarken is indeed a beautiful place.


----------



## py3ak

I am surprised that denominations aren't taking up videoconferencing as a serious way to have the necessary meetings while cutting down on the cost.


----------



## Ex Nihilo

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Here is the Coronado site on WDW...



So it's not exactly as if the convention is being held in the Magic Kingdom. . .

I'm sure we could find something objectionable about any large convention hotel.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

SolaGratia said:


> I did not know Mickey Mouse was Reformed!


PCA is so Mickey Mouse. Yep, the one liners will go for years.


----------



## Ivan

Ex Nihilo said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Coronado site on WDW...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not exactly as if the convention is being held in the Magic Kingdom. . .
> 
> I'm sure we could find something objectionable about any large convention hotel.
Click to expand...


Indeed. I kid about the SBC not meeting at Disney, but several years ago there was a big stink about us meeting in Las Vegas.


----------



## Mushroom

Ex Nihilo said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Coronado site on WDW...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not exactly as if the convention is being held in the Magic Kingdom. . .
> 
> I'm sure we could find something objectionable about any large convention hotel.
Click to expand...

Not the Magic Kingdom, but right in the heart of the Animal Kingdom. Definitely a WDW owned and operated park hotel.


----------



## py3ak

Maybe you could get Goofy to read a paper on the Federal Vision.


----------



## Mushroom

ModernPuritan? said:


> Oh my goodnes- help! i saw a sinner today, i did i did!
> 
> 
> 
> I got up and looked in the mirror!


Amen and amen. But what does that have to do with this discussion?


----------



## Mushroom

py3ak said:


> Maybe you could get Goofy to read a paper on the Federal Vision.


Or have Donald Duck read one on the NPP. He couldn't possibly make it less understandable than it already is.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Brad said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you could get Goofy to read a paper on the Federal Vision.
> 
> 
> 
> Or have Donald Duck read one on the NPP. He couldn't possibly make it less understandable than it already is.
Click to expand...

_NPP is Dethspicable_.


----------



## Romans922

I think Fred Greco had a part in this 'Walt Disney World' thing. He probably just wanted to take his kids there on vacation.


----------



## Ex Nihilo

Brad said:


> Ex Nihilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Coronado site on WDW...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not exactly as if the convention is being held in the Magic Kingdom. . .
> 
> I'm sure we could find something objectionable about any large convention hotel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the Magic Kingdom, but right in the heart of the Animal Kingdom. Definitely a WDW owned and operated park hotel.
Click to expand...


Now, it's not actually _in_ the Animal Kingdom either, is it? It's right outside the gates, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Mushroom

Ex Nihilo said:


> Brad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ex Nihilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not exactly as if the convention is being held in the Magic Kingdom. . .
> 
> I'm sure we could find something objectionable about any large convention hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> Not the Magic Kingdom, but right in the heart of the Animal Kingdom. Definitely a WDW owned and operated park hotel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, it's not actually _in_ the Animal Kingdom either, is it? It's right outside the gates, if I remember correctly.
Click to expand...

From the Coronado Springs Hotel website:



> LOCATION
> This Resort is located in the Disney's Animal Kingdom® Park area.


----------



## KMK

Ivan said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Sproul PCA? I thought he was independant...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read post 30.
Click to expand...


I see... 'RC' is the code word for 'Sproul'. Clever.

One thing is for sure... You won't see 'AM' there! Right Ivan?


----------



## Mushroom

KMK said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KMK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Sproul PCA? I thought he was independant...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read post 30.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see... 'RC' is the code word for 'Sproul'. Clever.
> 
> One thing is for sure... You won't see 'AM' there! Right Ivan?
Click to expand...

You mean you don't have your PB decoder ring?


----------



## DMcFadden

Ken, why would a Southern Baptist like AM want to go away from his own palacial digs at Southern?

As to the issue of venue, my guess is . . . because the old people like resorts that have luxury?

You Gen Xers and Millennials would probably be happy camping out in a parking lot. It is no accident that the percentage of people who prefer cruises for vacation (as opposed to camping) increases with age. And, unless the PCA is very different, gray hair (and the absence of all hair) predominates at denominational gatherings. If your pre-schoolers were planning the event, it would be in the Chuck-e-Cheese.

And, conference planners try to balance a multitude of variables such as airfare, hotel costs, number of perks the hotel "tosses in" or "comps" to the sponsoring group, access to breakaway rooms, intrinsic interest in the site as a destination (tends to increase attendance). You paedos already save a ton on water, what are you complaining about? At least you belong to a "real" denomination, not the Mickey Mouse mainline one I used to hail from in my ABC days!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Hey Chuck-E-Cheese has good pizza...


----------



## Ex Nihilo

Brad said:


> Ex Nihilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the Magic Kingdom, but right in the heart of the Animal Kingdom. Definitely a WDW owned and operated park hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, it's not actually _in_ the Animal Kingdom either, is it? It's right outside the gates, if I remember correctly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the Coronado Springs Hotel website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOCATION
> This Resort is located in the Disney's Animal Kingdom® Park area.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Right, but it's not actually in the park, just in the area. I'm not sure how much difference that makes, but -- aside from its location -- Coronado Springs is a fairly normal conference hotel.


----------



## Roldan

Joshua said:


> , which is the primary reason why I think it best to hold off. Of course, the prices may very well be too outrageous. So, if its the $$$ that we're discussing fine, but if it's the goofiness and lavishness of Disney corporation, it is yet to be shown that R.C, PCA, & Company will be riding Magic Mountain together before the Call to Worship.



Thank you, you guys act like they are holding the meetings at the front gate of space mountain or Peter Pan's ride, Yikes gimme a break. If it is at a hotel ON the grounds of Disney property, so what big deal. Sometimes we can act so pharisee like. GA is always too expensive for me anyways never been to one so the cost problem is nothing new to me but having GA on the grounds of Disney is not even close to being wrong or inappropiate, you guys are way off.


----------



## Ivan

KMK said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KMK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Sproul PCA? I thought he was independant...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read post 30.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see... 'RC' is the code word for 'Sproul'. Clever.
> 
> One thing is for sure... You won't see 'AM' there! Right Ivan?
Click to expand...


Since he is a Southern Baptist....no.


----------



## Mushroom

I'm not happy about it. It just seems inappropriate that the most serious deliberative body of my denomination, that is facing such fundamental challenges to it's integrity, should be meeting at an amusement park. But it appears to be a done deal, and I don't want to impugn anybody. If I have, or if I've offended anyone, I apologize. I think the best thing for me to do is take Josh's advice and leave the subject alone.

It will not be the first time my elders and brothers, to whom I have pledged my troth, have done things that have bewildered me, and it is likely not to be the last.


----------



## Roldan

Brad said:


> I'm not happy about it. It just seems inappropriate that the most serious deliberative body of my denomination, that is facing such fundamental challenges to it's integrity, should be meeting at an amusement park.



At an amusement park? or at a Hotel on grounds owned by the amusement park? There is nothing to be ashamed about brother, its just a hotel. But I agree with Josh, making prices unreachable for the common man is absurd and to be honest oppressing in my opinion. But that fact that they are using a hotel owned by the Disney corp. is nothing to start desperately skimming through the BCO and WCF over.


----------



## Seb

Just a little info from someone who lives within 2 hours of Disney, and visits quite often: When you speak of "Disney World" you are talking about a "city" (Reedy Creek Improvement District) that is almost twice the size of Manhattan.

And when the Coronado Springs Hotel is described as being located in the "Animal Kingdom® Park area." that means it's _near_ the Animal Kingdom park, NOT inside of the park. CSH is one of the more moderately priced resorts in WDW and because it's near Animal Kingdom, it's also in one of the more natural and unique settings in WDW, if not all of Orlando.

In Orlando (technically Kissimmee) you also have the Gaylord Palms (HUGE, nice hotel from the Opryland Hotel folks) If all things were equal (price, amenities, etc) I'd much rather be at the Coronado Springs Hotel. It's relatively quiet and the least commercial area of WDW.

Just my  worth.

Hang in there PCA folks, I don't think it's nearly as bad as it seems. 

(I thought I had trust issues with my Synod / GA level leadership's decisions.  )


----------



## kalawine

I can't help but think that the critics are overreacting. As far as the prices being too expensive, I'll bet they're getting a huge discount from WDW considering the amount of people they will have there. Also, is it ever really affordable for the average family in the first place? I've never been.


----------



## Barnpreacher

kalawine said:


> Also, is it ever really affordable for the average family in the first place? I've never been.



Not really, but in spite of the expenses I have taken my family for the last three years. I grew up going there on vacation and I want my kids to experience the same joy I do when I think of Walt Disney World. My oldest daughter wants to live there.


----------



## kalawine

Barnpreacher said:


> kalawine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is it ever really affordable for the average family in the first place? I've never been.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, but in spite of the expenses I have taken my family for the last three years. I grew up going there on vacation and I want my kids to experience the same joy I do when I think of Walt Disney World. My oldest daughter wants to live there.
Click to expand...


 LOL I think you misunderstood me brother and when I see how I worded my sentences I see that it is my fault! I meant "Is it really ever affordable to go to the places where the GA is being held?" I mean, really, those who don't want to make a vacation of it don't have to.


----------



## kalawine

Joshua said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or have Donald Duck read one on the NPP. He couldn't possibly make it less understandable than it already is.
> 
> 
> 
> _NPP is Dethspicable_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just insulted Donald Duck by implying he speaks the words and in the manner of _Daffy_ Duck. *shakes head and just walks away*
Click to expand...


So Josh... how do we know that it isn't Daffy that it insulted?


----------



## Roldan

Seb said:


> Just a little info from someone who lives within 2 hours of Disney, and visits quite often: When you speak of "Disney World" you are talking about a "city" (Reedy Creek Improvement District) that is almost twice the size of Manhattan.
> 
> And when the Coronado Springs Hotel is described as being located in the "Animal Kingdom® Park area." that means it's _near_ the Animal Kingdom park, NOT inside of the park. CSH is one of the more moderately priced resorts in WDW and because it's near Animal Kingdom, it's also in one of the more natural and unique settings in WDW, if not all of Orlando.
> 
> In Orlando (technically Kissimmee) you also have the Gaylord Palms (HUGE, nice hotel from the Opryland Hotel folks) If all things were equal (price, amenities, etc) I'd much rather be at the Coronado Springs Hotel. It's relatively quiet and the least commercial area of WDW.
> 
> Just my  worth.
> 
> Hang in there PCA folks, I don't think it's nearly as bad as it seems.
> 
> (I thought I had trust issues with my Synod / GA level leadership's decisions.  )



I live 45 minutes away, so maybe I can at least show up to the meetings and go back home haha 

And thank you for sharing that because I think many people are not aware that Disney is not just a park anymore but a corp.


----------



## Roldan

joshua said:


> naphtalipress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brad said:
> 
> 
> 
> or have donald duck read one on the npp. He couldn't possibly make it less understandable than it already is.
> 
> 
> 
> _npp is dethspicable_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you just insulted donald duck by implying he speaks the words and in the manner of _daffy_ duck. *shakes head and just walks away*
Click to expand...


lol


----------



## tcalbrecht

KenPierce said:


> I have been shouting from the rooftops for years that we ought to go to a college campus like every other denomination our size (CRC, RCA). GA is goign to collapse under its own weight: not only cost, but size.



The PCA obviously wants to be taken seriously. One way they can demonstrate they are to be taken seriously is to hold their annual assemblies at "big boy" conference centers, etc. just like the oldliners/mainliners.

Meeting at some podunk Christian college doesn't fit the image the PCA is trying to project.


----------



## davidsuggs

Maybe they need relaxation after last year with the FV. I mean it will make it harder to have heated discussion with Cinderella's palace in the backdrop...


----------

